
AMD Releases Radeon Pro Software for Vega - zitterbewegung
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11682/amd-releases-radeon-pro-software-crimson-relive-edition-vega
======
rkwasny
Someone in AMD marketing department should be fired for this slide:
[http://images.anandtech.com/doci/11682/rps_vega_22.png](http://images.anandtech.com/doci/11682/rps_vega_22.png)

We need more information about "radeon" "pro" and (tm) !!!

~~~
SXX
I think it's usual problem with all slides I see from AMD™

Same on their AMDGPU-stack slides and many more.

------
eptcyka
Am I the only one who believes the title "AMD Releases Radeon Pro Software for
Vega: Crimson ReLive Edition Vega Pro" doesn't really roll off the tongue?

------
sp332
The article doesn't mention what the software does. What is it?

~~~
caffed
Judging by this:
[http://images.anandtech.com/doci/11682/rps_vega_5.png](http://images.anandtech.com/doci/11682/rps_vega_5.png),
a 3D renderer plugin optimized for the Vega chipset.

Although there are 3 "Pro" app listed there.

